# Nec tamen religionem



## cherine

Bonjour,
While translating a French text about the Arab civilisation, I found this sentence in Latin, could anyone help me with it please ?

*Nec tamen religionem christianam impugnant; sacerdotes sanctos que Domini honorant.*

Here's the context : «Le gouvernement des villes et des provinces fut confié maintes fois à des chrétiens et au milieu du VIIe siècle de notre ère un évêque nestorien se louait des égards que les musulmans avaient pour la religion chrétienne».

Thanks for your help
Cherine


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Cherine, 

It is not easy to translate "nec tamen" into English. Let me see what I can do. Furthermore, the sentence talks about "they", you will know who is meant, I suppose. 



			
				cherine said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> While translating a French text about the Arab civilisation, I found this sentence in Latin, could anyone help me with it please ?
> 
> *Nec tamen religionem christianam impugnant*
> They didn't fight against the Christian religion, after all
> 
> Here's the context : «Le gouvernement des villes et des provinces fut confié maintes fois à des chrétiens et au milieu du VIIe siècle de notre ère un évêque nestorien se louait des égards que les musulmans avaient pour la religion chrétienne».


 
If you don't understand my poor translation, I'll give you some semantic information to puzzle out your own translation:

nec tamen - not after all
religionem christianam - the Christian religion (from religio christiana; accusative singular)
impugnant - they fight against (from impugnare; 3rd plural present tense)

The second part of the sentence doesn't make much sense to me. I'll give you semantic information to form a translation, as I don't get it:
 
sacerdotes sanctos - ordained/holy priests (from sacerdos sanctus; accusative plural)
-que - and
Domini - the Lords/of the Lord (from Dominus; nominative plural; genitive singular)
honorant - they honor (from honorare; 3rd pl. present tense)



> Thanks for your help
> Cherine


 
I hope I could help a bit. It's not much but a start.


----------



## cherine

Thank you so much dear Daniel, I thought it would be you who'd help me in this 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> If you don't understand my poor translation, I'll give you some semantic information to puzzle out your own translation:
> 
> nec tamen - not after all
> religionem christianam - the Christian religion (from religio christiana; accusative singular)
> impugnant - they fight against (from impugnare; 3rd plural present tense)


As you speak French, and the text is in French, I'll venture this :
*Après tout, ils n'ont pas lutté contre le Christianisme* .
Et puisque je suis supposé traduire en arabe, je dirais peut-être :
على كل حال، لم يحاربوا المسيحية




> The second part of the sentence doesn't make much sense to me. I'll give you semantic information to form a translation, as I don't get it:





> sacerdotes sanctos - ordained/holy priests (from sacerdos sanctus; accusative plural)
> -que - and
> Domini - the Lords/of the Lord (from Dominus; nominative plural; genitive singular)
> honorant - they honor (from honorare; 3rd pl. present tense)


Can we say : and they honored the priests : وكرَّم السادةُ الرهبانَ ?
Or maybe, instead of السادة we can say الحكام ?

En une phrase :
لم يحارب السادةُ/الحكام المسيحية، بل وكرموا الرهبان 
J'ai laissé tomber "après tout", parce que je n'ai pas trouvé un bon équivalent, au moins pour le moment.


> I hope I could help a bit. It's not much but a start.


Oh yes, much help indeed 
Thanks again

P.S. I'd like to hear your opinion of my translation.
Thanks


----------



## diegodbs

> *sacerdotes sanctos que Domini honorant.
> 
> *


*

This second sentnce makes no sense because it should be

sacerdotes sanctos quos Dominum honorant.

quos = relative pronoun (masc, accusative plural)
sacerdotes sanctos = masc. accusative plural

..they don't fight Christian religion: (they don't fight) the holy priests who worship (our) Lord.

Domini makes no sense either, it should be Dominum (accusative)

*


----------



## Whodunit

cherine said:
			
		

> Thank you so much dear Daniel, I thought it would be you who'd help me in this


 
I'm glad I could fulfil your wishes. 



> As you speak French, and the text is in French, I'll venture this :
> *Après tout, ils n'ont pas lutté contre le Christianisme* .
> Et puisque je suis supposé traduire en arabe, je dirais peut-être :
> على كل حال، لم يحاربوا المسيحية


 
It's present tense. 

Yes, that's good. Although I'm not sure if "il ne combattent pas le Christianisme" would be better. You should ask about this in the French forum, then.



> Can we say : and they honored the priests : وكرَّم السادةُ الرهبانَ ?
> Or maybe, instead of السادة we can say الحكام ?


 
You _can_ say it, but I'm not happy with the word order, because "que" in Latin is always connected to its "antecedant", which would be "sanctos" here (ex.: you and your father - tu paterque tuus).

I doubt that الحكام would fit better, but we should wait for someone who can shed light on that Latin sentence. But you can worry about the Arabic translation when the time comes, right? We don't even have an English translation.

However, notice that "honorant" is still an action in the present.



> En une phrase :
> لم يحارب السادةُ/الحكام المسيحية، بل وكرموا الرهبان
> J'ai laissé tomber "après tout", parce que je n'ai pas trouvé un bon équivalent, au moins pour le moment.


 
The first sentence is ok, except that it is in the past. I'm not sure about the second one.


----------



## Whodunit

diegodbs said:
			
		

> *This second sentnce makes no sense because it should be*
> 
> *sacerdotes sanctos quos Dominum honorant.*
> 
> *quos = relative pronoun (masc, accusative plural)*
> *sacerdotes sanctos = masc. accusative plural*
> 
> *..they don't fight Christian religion: (they don't fight) the holy priests who worship (our) Lord.*
> 
> *Domini makes no sense either, it should be Dominum (accusative)*


 
Wow, that's good. I couldn't figure out these mistakes! Do you have a better idea for "nec tamen". I don't like my "after all" version.


----------



## diegodbs

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wow, that's good. I couldn't figure out these mistakes! Do you have a better idea for "nec tamen". I don't like my "after all" version.


 
Ac tamen = et pourtant.
nec tamen = et pourtant ils ne...


----------



## diegodbs

Whodunit, "que" can't be "and" because "-que" it was only used as an enclitic particle, and it should have been: sacerdotesque sanctos.


----------



## Whodunit

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Ac tamen = et pourtant.
> nec tamen = et pourtant ils ne...


 
My first suggestion would have been "néanmoins, ils ne ...", as this dictionary proposes as well, but then I decided for "after all". Would you consider this translation wrong?


----------



## cherine

Merci Diegodbs and Whodunit.
Néanmoins/toutefois/pourtant... paraissent plausibles quoique je n'ai pas le début du text latin.
Désolée pour les erreurs de la phrase, mais c'est la faute de l'auteur, moi je n'ai fait que copier 

Thanks again for all your help  And still waiting for a final answer (preferably in French, if I dare ask , so I can translate it into Arabic

Cherine


----------



## Whodunit

cherine said:
			
		

> Merci Diegodbs and Whodunit.
> Néanmoins/toutefois/pourtant... paraissent plausibles quoique je n'aie pas le début du text latin.


 
Subjonctif. 



> Thanks again for all your help  And still waiting for a final answer (preferably in French, if I dare ask , so I can translate it into Arabic
> 
> Cherine


 
Ok, here you go (I hope natives will correct it):

*Toutefois, ils ne combattent la réligion chrétienne et les prêtes sacrés qui vénèrent le Seigneur.*


----------



## cherine

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Subjonctif.


T'as raison 

Allow me to pay back the favor of correcting (though I'm not a native) 


> *Toutefois, ils ne combattent pas la réligion chrétienne ni les prêtres sacrés qui vénèrent le Seigneur.*


Nous espérons (au moins mois je l'espère  ) toujours plus de corrections.

Merci cher Daniel


----------



## kamome

_ben...je m'excuse avec tous les amis, mais je suppose être enfin le "natif" le plus près de cela  et je crois avoir entrevu dès la première lecture de l'énoncé une "solution" à l'énigme DOMINI / DOMINUM...la voilà:_



*"ils ne combattent pourtant pas la réligion chrétienne, et ils honorent les saints prêtres DU (de notre) SEIGNEUR" *


_il faut donc ajouter que ce -_*que*_, qui devrait s'écrire attaché à _*santos*_, sert de conjonction entre les deux verbes _*impugnant*_/_*honorant*_ - ce qui annule enfin la proposition "ni...ni" - et encore que _*sacerdotes*_ et _*santos*_ doivent se considérer nom+adjectif, tous les deux à l'accusatif pluriel...à mon avis cette confusion a trouvé son origine dans la position (peu latine, à vrai dire) de ces deux derniers termes, qui auraient dû se lire plus normalement _*santosque (Domini) sacerdotes (honorant)*






​


----------



## Whodunit

kamome said:
			
		

> *"ils ne combattent pourtant pas la réligion chrétienne, ni les prêtres et les Saints DU (de notre) SEIGNEUR"*


 
And what happened to "honorant" in your translation?


----------



## kamome

_ ...t'as raison, Whod, et je viens de me corriger, là!...  je m'étais laissé "prendre la main mentale" par une précedente hypothèse, où ce "ni....ni" paraîssait la première fois, et j'ai écrit sans y prêter toute mon attention...veuillez m'excuser, tous!... _ 

			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> And what happened to "honorant" in your translation?


​


----------



## cherine

Thank you so much Kamome 
This makes sense


----------



## kamome

_ pas de quoi, cherine, si petite chose - you are welcome, and _
_"lam choukran lam min'al wadjib fi'asdikaun"...I'm blushing  , _
_that must be __a horrid essay...mais __j'aime beaucoup ce dicton qu'on _
_m'a appris si TELLEMENT __arrière dans le temps, __mes excellents _
_amis arabes d'antan... ...et justement chez toi: midan-el-hussein, _
_en goûtant du thé-menthe à mon balcon en face de al-hazar, et se _
_penchant sur les mille __voix du premier soir au kan-el-khalili..._





​


----------



## cherine

kamome said:
			
		

> _"lam choukran lam min'al wadjib fi'asdikaun"...I'm blushing  , __that must be __a horrid essay...mais __j'aime beaucoup ce dicton qu'on __m'a appris si TELLEMENT __arrière dans le temps, __mes excellents __amis arabes d'antan... _


Merci encore une fois kamome 
A propos, on dit simplement "la choukr 'ala wajib", il paraît que tu a mélangé deux dictons ensemble  Mais je ne veux pas trop aller hors-sujet, si tu as des questions à ce propos, on se verra dans un autre fil, d'accord ?


----------



## kamome

_merci à toi...et non, malheureusement je ne parle pas l'arabe, _
_mais JAMAIS DIRE JAMAIS...  ciao!_​


----------

